# my first line traking robot



## ENG_EHABHTI (9 أبريل 2007)

ده اول روبوت اعمله ياريت تشوفوا و تقولو رايكم...
ياريت اشوف ردودكم
السلام عليكم.....
يمكن مشاهدته على هذا اللينك
http://www.hi5.com/friend/video/displayViewVideo.do?videoId=3997303&ownerId=7309806


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله, حاجة جميلة جداً
جزاكي الله كل خير, ووفق إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه
ولكن لدي سؤال في أي جامعة انت؟​


----------



## ENG_EHABHTI (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على اهتمامك بالرد م.احمد و للاجابه انا فى المعهد التكنولجى بالعاشر من رمضان
شكرا مره اخرى على الرد....


----------



## م / حسـام (12 أبريل 2007)

ماشاءلله
رائع
أحسنت إلى الأمام والله


----------



## ENG_EHABHTI (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا م / حسام على ردك....


----------



## Multisim9 (12 أبريل 2007)

رائع جداً وإنشاء الله هيك وأكتر


----------



## ENG_EHABHTI (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الرد multisim9


----------



## مازن Mazen (5 يوليو 2007)

اخي الموقع محجووووووب في السعوديه :4:


----------



## مازن Mazen (5 يوليو 2007)

تهاني اخي مع انه الموقع محجووووووب في السعوديه :4:   ممكن لو ترفق المقاله بصوره يكون افضل وشكرا والله يوفقك


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (6 يوليو 2007)

جميل جدا والى الامام


----------



## ENG_EHABHTI (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على ردك


----------



## ابن الميكاترونكس (7 يوليو 2007)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------

